# 1000 Ploupiposts et 23 ans



## Calamitintin

2 congrats en 1
1) Après un premier post retentissant, et pertinent, voici donc ton 2ème congrat  !
Tu as quand même réussi à atteindre le premier millier, c'est pas mal .

2) Il y a 23 ans, tu avais quelques secondes .
Bon anniversaire mon Ploupinet  !


----------



## itka

Ploup, désolée, j'ai loupé ton premier post et aussi tes premières secondes (pourtant j'aurais bien aimé te connaître en ce temps-là !)... Permets-moi donc avec un certain retard de te féliciter pour tes MILLE Ploupiposts et tes 23 ploupiannées !

Et pour ce Doubleversaire, un petit cadeau, là.


----------



## zazap

Mes félicitations les plus distinguées, ploup. 
Tu sais, c'est avec des gouttes d'eau qu'on fait une flaque, c'est avec des flaques qu'on fait un lac, c'est avec des lacs...Bon, tu vois le genre. 
Je te la chanterai un jour.
BRAVO!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Tu es allé trop vite ! Hier encore, j'avais vingt ans, et t'étais à -31 !  J'ai des preuves ! 
Alors, pour le moment, je ne peux que te souhaiter plein de ploups (au moins 23) et de plocs ! (à regarder 1000 fois puis aller se coucher..). 

Bisettes.


----------



## Ploupinet

_Cal :_ ben je te le dirai en vrai, mais merci ma Ploupinette 
_ Itka :_ pas grave que tu aies raté mes premiers essais... Au contraire, je préfère  Merci à toi aussi, et vivent les gaufres ! 
_ Zazap :_ ploup ! Encore une goutte  Merci ! (Bienvenue ? )
_ La KaRiNeuh : _merci bieng, tu auras droit à un passeutisseuh (ou une rassecasseuh  si tu préfères ? ) pour fêter ça ! (Et je n'arrive toujours pas à mettre l'anim en avatar, bouuuuuhouhouuuuuuu !)

Encore merci à toutes !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Si je comprends bien, on a échappé à 998 congrats (ouf !!! ), mais ce n'était que retarder, pour mieux plouffer.

23 ans, 1000 posts, ça sent le coup monté  ! (ça me rappelle que jétais en Normandie - Haute - quand tu es né ... ).

* Joyeux post-anni-versaire Ploupinet *​


----------



## geve

Félicitations Ploupinet ! Tu as aujourd'hui 23 ans, soit 8400 jours tout pile, tu nous as rejoint depuis 247 jours, donc attends, je sors ma calculette : pendant 97% de ta vie tu ne connaissais pas cet endroit. Pendant les 3% suivants, tu as posté 1000 posts, donc tu es responsable de plus de 0,03% du contenu du forum !! (si leurs données sont exactes) Tu te rends compte un peu ?? 
Beuh, j'ai mal à la tête avec tous ces calculs... 

Un fil deux-en-un, ça mérite deux cadeaux, alors pour que tu sois un homme complet : cadeau 1, cadeau 2.  (je t'épargne ceci quand même... Tu vois comme je suis gentille ?)

Bon anniversaire, joyeux postiversaire !


----------



## Calamitintin

J'aime bien tes cadeaux geve  ! 
Maintenant il faudra se contenter de le ploupipostiverser (du verbe ploupipostiverser, 1er groupe, je ploupipostiverse, tu ploupipostiverses, il/elle ploupipostiverse...), parce que ce n'est plus son anniversaire, tralalalalalèèèèèère .


----------



## Ploupinet

_Punkette :_ vivi, c'est un coup monté, mais depuis hier seulement  Alors comme ça tu étais en Normandie quand je suis né, et tu n'es même pas venue me voir, hmmmmmm ? 
_Geve : _loooooooool ! Je n'avais jamais songé à ça, mais ça va me faire réfléchir, merci ! 
_Cal :_ mais euuuuuuuuuuh !!! Et mes cadeaux ??!!??


----------



## DearPrudence

Bon, mille posts, normal, quoi.
Mais 23 ans !!!  Wow, chapeau   
Bon, allez, on va faire comme si je savais pas que t'étais Haut-Normand (argh !  ), je te file la météo pour cet été 

*Joyeux posti & bon anniversaire ! *(pas cool ça d'être né en été, t'as jamais pu faire de goûter à l'école : le monde est trop pinjuste ! )


----------



## Ploupinet

Ouiiiiiiiii exactement DP, tu as raison, je me suis souvent dit ça !!! En plus les gens sont toujours en vacances à ce moment-là, bref : je mérite deux fois plus de cadeaux ! 
Nan ?
Roooooooooh... Bon bah tant pis alors, merci pour la météo en tout cas !


----------



## gvergara

Lord Ploup:

Je ne peux pas m'exprimer aussi _françaisement_ que les autres forers  mais de toute façon je voudrais te féliciter _gonzalviennement_ pour tes vingt-trois posts et tes mille ans ( ou c'est à l'envers ?? ) et je voudrais aussi te dire qu'il m'a beaucoup ploup D ça vient de l'ancien normand pl-oup-aire) faire ta connaissance virtuelle, recevoir tes réponses et, enfin, qu'on soit devenus amis. Quant à ton anniversaire on aura bien l'opportunité de le fêter à Santiago tous les trois ( toi, Zn4Si2O7(OH)2·(H2O) et moi ) quand vous y serez arrivés. Très merci et à tôt  

GonzalO


----------



## Ploupinet

C'est parfait GonzalO, merci beaucoup !!! Il me restera à trouver du champagne à Santiago et ce sera bon 
Tu sais que je te dois bien la moitié de mes posts ? 
A tôt !


----------

